# Need an expert to tell me a few basic headline numbers about He-111 and He-219



## p38man (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi all. I need your expert help, please. I am chasing the Aircraft Limitation numbers for the He-111 and He-219.

I would prefer (but do not wish to limit the input) the He-111 engine figures to be the Jumo211.

I would like the MP figures in Hg (may not be available?)

The purpose is to enable me to fly on the flight simulator "within limits", which is so much more enjoyable than just mucking around.

Could someone please help ?


Maximum Take off power
- Manifold Pressure (in Hg)
- RPM 

Max Cruise climb
- MP
- RPM

Max cruise lean
- MP
- RPM

Max cruise rich
- MP
- RPM

Maximum gear extended speed
Maximum gear operation speed

Maximum flap extended speed
Maxium flap operation speed

Maximum cylinder head temp (on the sim seems to get up to mid 300s for He-111)
Maximum oil temp (on the sim seems to get up to around 180 for He-111)


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2011)

Doubt you'll get that for the 219 but check out the manuals thread in this forum. There are probably some pilot manuals for the 111.


----------



## p38man (Nov 20, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Doubt you'll get that for the 219 but check out the manuals thread in this forum. There are probably some pilot manuals for the 111.


 
I did download some - could not understand them though.


----------



## Denniss (Nov 21, 2011)

He 219 engines:
DB 603A on the A-0, 603AA on the A-2 and 603E on the A-7, take-off powers are 1750 (1.4ata boost), 1670 (1.4 ata) and 1800PS(1.48 ata) at 2700 rpm.

From DB603A manual: 
climb/combat power (30 minutes) is at 1.3 ata and 2500 rpm
maximum continuous is at 1.2 ata and 2300 rpm
max oil temp is 125 degrees celsius, 135 degrees permitted for a short time

He 111:
Lots of variations, the most common should be a Jumo 211F with 1340PS take-off power at 1.4 ata and 2600rpm.

From Jumo 211F manual:
climb/combat: 1.25 ata at 2400 rpm
max continuous: 1.15 ata at 2250 rpm


----------



## p38man (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome Denniss !

Thanks, I had managed to get many values (a bit here a bit there) but was missing some of yours above.

Especially the max continuous figures (both)

I think I can find almost all now.


----------

